# What supplements/chemicals do you prefer for your reef?



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

So I'm going on Saturday to pick up a 57 gallon setup with everything. I'm definitely going full reef. I really like to be prepared so even though the tank has to cycle and what not still, I want to start looking for dosing supplements now to find the best products for the best price. What are you guys' favorites? :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
I use Purple Up for Calcium. But don't use it much, I don't have SPS in my tank and no LPS so my Calcium doesn't flutuate much. So your Dosing is going to all depend on what you plan on keeping.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

So I shouldnt buy into all the ph balancers and iodine and coral grow stuff?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nope. ALK, Magnesium, Calcium for water. Phytoplankton, Micro Vert, and once in awhile Coral Vital. Basically don't dose what you can't test for.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow awesome.. I was adding up all the Kent supplements Petco has for reefs and holy cow.. talk about a chunk of change!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

MiamiLeos said:


> Wow awesome.. I was adding up all the Kent supplements Petco has for reefs and holy cow.. talk about a chunk of change!


 Yea, pretty much all crap. Not needed.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

That's great to hear. My cousin has a young (less than one year old) reef tank and has a company that does all the maintenance on it and they have her putting all sorts of stuff in the water on certain days. Even back when she started it, I wasnt all that impressed with the guy who cares for the tank. He set up the tank, put in the live sand and rock, set everything up and added a bunch of fish that same day. Well duh 90% of them died


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, hate that crap. They are there for just the sale, they want the cash. Sucks.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Well if my cousin would take the time to learn about it herself... but to each's own I suppose.


----------



## wseidl515 (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe you will be the inspiration she needs to put forth the effort to learn about this great hobby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

That would be cool. Her and her husband have a really nice custom tank that's the centerpiece for their home so it would be cool to see it at it's full potential


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ouch. Yea, nothing like throwing money away.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

they're loaded. not that that excuses it


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm looking at testing supplies now. I notice that theres very few tests for magnesium, is that because the water hardness test measures it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

KH is not a test for Mag, its an indicator, but you can still have good dKH but have Mag out of whack. Its a balancing act somtimes.
Anyways, heres some good reads for you.
Chemistry And The Aquarium: Solving Calcium And Alkalinity Problems — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog
Aquarium Chemistry; Calcium, KH, GH, pH, Electrolytes, Magnesium, Mineral Ions, Cations
What Your Coral Needs | Successful Reef Keeping


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! Reading these has helped me understand the mag aspect of the aquarium better


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

I've found almost everything I need to test my water. One kit that tests Cal, Alk, and Mag. One kit that tests Ph, Ammonia, nitrite , and nitrate. Last a single test for Phosphate. But I haven't found a test for GH that is either by itself or if it is with other tests, not overly expensive. Since I'm testing for Cal, Mag, and Phos, do I have to test the GH?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your ALK is good enough along with the others that you have.


----------



## MiamiLeos (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh awesome! btw.. Are you the only member on this forum? lolol. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

miamileos said:


> oh awesome! Btw.. Are you the only member on this forum? Lolol. Thanks for all your help


:rofl:


----------

